# GRCA National Specialty question



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Is she having a class? I am making plans to get to Wilmington.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We've been looking at the specialty schedule trying to find the best time/date to do a seminar on how to show your dog. Sherrie teaches our local show and go class every Friday night and has for years. So she's a very good teacher. I've also paid for her time one on one to get better at handling. But finding that right day/time to do a seminar is a bit hard. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Not sure if this is a dead issue, but I would be interested in attending a class


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I would maybe like to attend with Sayer


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'll check with Sherry and see what is the best timing. She will be flying in on the Sunday of the show and will stay through the week. It would be nice to find time say on Monday or Tuesday late afternoon or evening when all the events are done for the day and meet up with Sherry for some help. I've worked with Sherry and she's really good at connecting with people. Now we'll need to find an unused ring or area about the size of a ring we could use for practice. I know I'll be looking forward to practicing with her at national too. We have a little time to figure it out before national.

Anyone have an idea of when and where would be best? I'm guessing most of us are interested in gundog sweeps? Or am I wrong?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm just wanting to learn with my pup, she'll be doing the puppy stakes & I think I am going to sign up to volunteer for the WC/WCX--my leave was just approved, now trying to build out my schedule for the week.


----------

